
Telomerase reverses ageing process - evo_9
http://www.nature.com/news/2010/101128/full/news.2010.635.html
======
reasonattlm
My comments at the time, back at the end of 2010:

[http://www.fightaging.org/archives/2010/11/telomerase-and-
ag...](http://www.fightaging.org/archives/2010/11/telomerase-and-aging-in-the-
news-again-but-not-for-any-good-reason.php)

"The social media communities and mainstream media have been abuzz over a
recently released study on telomerase and aging in mice. For my part, I think
that this is nothing more than a good example of the random and at times self-
defeating way in which research is publicized and then catches the public
eye."

~~~
michael_michael
Thanks for sharing the link (*edit: and writing it, I just realized). Another
interesting comment from it:

When it comes to what is shouted from the loudspeakers on a given day, it's
all a matter of accident and marketing rather than facts and understanding.
For example, you might recall that telomerase and p53 were used to extend
normal mouse life span by 50% a few years ago[1] - far more important and
interesting than this present study, yet it received next to no attention.

[1] [http://www.fightaging.org/archives/2008/01/50-maximum-
life-e...](http://www.fightaging.org/archives/2008/01/50-maximum-life-
extension-in-mice-via-p53-and-telomerase.php)

------
jmcgough
note: this is from 2010

~~~
mylittlepony
And it only reverses _premature_ ageing.

